# Russia: "Vicino accordo su neutralità Ucraina, ma problema ampio."



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

Il ministro degli esteri Lavrov conferma che sta per essere finalizzato un accordo tra Russia e Ucraina sullo stato di neutralità.

"Lo status neutrale dell'Ucraina è ora seriamente sul tavolo delle discussioni insieme, ovviamente, alle garanzie di sicurezza.
Questo è esattamente ciò che ha chiesto il presidente Vladimir Putin a febbraio, in una delle sue conferenze stampa.
Ci sono formulazioni assolutamente specifiche, che, secondo me, sono prossime a essere concordate.
Su questo argomento potremo trovare un accordo specifico.
Proclamare la neutralità e annunciare garanzie di sicurezza sarà un significativo passo avanti, ma il problema rimane molto più ampio."

*Comunicato ufficiale Ucraina:*
*"L'Ucraina rifiuta l'idea di una sua neutralità basata sul modello austriaco o svedese.*
*L'Ucraina è ora in uno stato di guerra diretta con la Russia. Pertanto, il modello può essere solo 'ucraino' .*
*Kiev vuole "garanzie di sicurezza assoluta" contro la Russia, in cui i firmatari si impegnino a intervenire a fianco dell'Ucraina in caso di aggressione."

Come anticipato stamattina, Zelesnky fa richiesta esplicita di no fly zone al Congresso USA, citando le Twin towers e Pearl Harbour.
"Abbiamo bisogno di voi, del vostro aiuto. Abbiamo bisogno di una no-fly zone. E' troppo da chiedere? allora abbiamo bisogno di sistemi di difesa aerei e di velivoli. Vi ricordo Pearl Harbour e l'11 settembre, il nostro paese sta vivendo lo stesso, ogni giorno, in questo momento. La russia ha trasformato il cielo ucraino in una fonte di morte per migliaia di persone".*

E il capo di stato maggiore dell'aereonautica italiana, Goretti, avverte i piloti italiani:
"Abbiamo raddoppiato i nostri eurofighters in Romania. Chiedo ai nostri piloti la massima attenzione. Mai come ora devono rispettare le regole.Non bisogna mai farsi prendere dalla foga di vedere cosa c'è oltre il confine. Potrebbero esserci tentativi di farci entrare in territorio ucraino e sarebbe la fine. L'Italia si ritroverebbe istantaneamente in guerra."


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Marzo 2022)

Perche' ho la sensazione che all'itaglia non par vero e non vede l'ora di entare in guerra?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il ministro degli esteri Lavrov conferma che sta per essere finalizzato un accordo tra Russia e Ucraina sullo stato di neutralità.
> 
> "Lo status neutrale dell'Ucraina è ora seriamente sul tavolo delle discussioni insieme, ovviamente, alle garanzie di sicurezza.
> Questo è esattamente ciò che ha chiesto il presidente Vladimir Putin a febbraio, in una delle sue conferenze stampa.
> ...



Il Presidente ucraino ha decisamente superato ogni limite con le sue richieste. 
Se vuole fare l'eroe faccia pure ma non pretenda di farlo con la forza degli altri.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Marzo 2022)

Lavrov parla di compromesso possibile. Che cambio di tono, a fine Febbraio parlavano di de-nazificazione e annullamento dell'UCraina. Qualcosa andato storto eh nelle operazioni militari speciali? Appena appena direi.


----------



## Devil man (16 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Perche' ho la sensazione che all'itaglia non par vero e non vede l'ora di entare in guerra?


L'italia non muoverà un dito senza il benestare degli USA quindi se l'Italia farà una mossa è perchè ha ricevuto ordini dagli USA


----------



## Simo98 (16 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Perche' ho la sensazione che all'itaglia non par vero e non vede l'ora di entare in guerra?



Eh sí perchè storicamente siamo dei grandi guerrafondai e abbiamo vinto ogni guerra in cui abbiamo partecipato


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Presidente ucraino ha decisamente superato ogni limite con le sue richieste.
> Se vuole fare l'eroe faccia pure ma non pretenda di farlo con la forza degli altri.


Speriamo Lavrov non stia trollando.
La neutralità è la base necessaria. Già trovare un accordo su questo è importantissimo. Poi si dovrebbe certificare che non entreranno mai in ue.
Vediamo però quali altri richieste ha il folle del cremlino


----------



## Swaitak (16 Marzo 2022)

speriamo non ci siano teste calde tra i nostri aviatori, ci bastano i Polacchi


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> L'italia non muoverà un dito senza il benestare degli USA quindi se l'Italia farà una mossa è perchè ha ricevuto ordini dagli USA


Nessun membro NATO si muoverà in autonomia, sarebbe il più folle dei suicidi.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Eh sí perchè storicamente siamo dei grandi guerrafondai e abbiamo vinto ogni guerra in cui abbiamo partecipato



Il terrore delle nazioni siamo


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Nessun membro NATO si muoverà in autonomia, sarebbe il più folle dei suicidi.


Non tutti i membri nato sono nazioni stabili e sicure..


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Lavrov parla di compromesso possibile. Che cambio di tono, a fine Febbraio parlavano di de-nazificazione e annullamento dell'UCraina. Qualcosa andato storto eh nelle operazioni militari speciali? Appena appena direi.


Diciamo che la campagna militare per ora è un fallimento biblico, cmq Lavrov è un mentitore seriale, quindi non mi fiderei


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non tutti i membri nato sono nazioni stabili e sicure..


Speriamo nessuno faccia dei "colpi di testa" improvvisi... immagino però che ci siano in ogni caso dei protocolli da rispettare.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Speriamo nessuno faccia dei "colpi di testa" improvvisi... immagino però che ci siano in ogni caso dei protocolli da rispettare.


Penso anche io. Se per assurdo dovesse succedere che qualcuno faccia colpi di testa improvvisi, li lascerei a morire e marcire senza pietà


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Speriamo Lavrov non stia trollando.
> *La neutralità è la base necessaria*. Già trovare un accordo su questo è importantissimo. Poi si dovrebbe certificare che non entreranno mai in ue.
> Vediamo però quali altri richieste ha il folle del cremlino



Sperando che chi ha messo Zelensky al potere sia d'accordo.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sperando che chi ha messo Zelensky al potere sia d'accordo.


Se non sono d’accordo allora vogliono per forza la guerra


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se non sono d’accordo allora vogliono per forza la guerra



Chi può dirlo cosa vogliono davvero?


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sperando che chi ha messo Zelensky al potere sia d'accordo.


Ma se Zelensky l'ha detto mille volte dall'inizio della guerra che non punta più all'ingresso nella Nato


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma se Zelensky l'ha detto mille volte dall'inizio della guerra che non punta più all'ingresso nella Nato



Non punta all'ingresso ma continua a chiederne l'intervento.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Perche' ho la sensazione che all'itaglia non par vero e non vede l'ora di entare in guerra?


Nessuno nell'establishment ha la minima intenzione di far guerra, tranquillo.
E a differenza di altri posti, le lobby militari qui non hanno minimamente lo stesso potere che hanno ad esempio in USA o in Israele. 
Magna tranquillo! Al massimo se ci finiremo sarà per clausola NATO (e anche li è tutto da vedere, ricordate il passato triplice alleanza etc)


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non punta all'ingresso ma continua a chiederne l'intervento.


Ed è la stessa cosa che farei anche io. Se stai per annegare chiedi aiuto urlando a chi passa lì vicino (Polonia, quindi NATO) o ti stai zitto e affoghi senza neanche averci provato?


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Speriamo Lavrov non stia trollando.
> La neutralità è la base necessaria. Già trovare un accordo su questo è importantissimo. Poi si dovrebbe certificare che non entreranno mai in ue.
> Vediamo però quali altri richieste ha il folle del cremlino


A nessuno frega nulla che entrino in UE, il problema è la NATO. 
Stesso discorso che valeva per Austria (per motivi ovviamente diversi) e Finlandia.


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

FORTE AVANZAMENTO DELLE FORZE ARMATE RUSSE A MARIUPOL


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Perche' ho la sensazione che all'itaglia non par vero e non vede l'ora di entare in guerra?


Ma figurarsi, non vinciamo una guerra dal 1300


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ed è la stessa cosa che farei anche io. Se stai per annegare chiedi aiuto urlando a chi passa lì vicino (Polonia, quindi NATO) o ti stai zitto e affoghi senza neanche averci provato?


Puoi chiedere aiuto ma continuare a fracassare le balle portandoci in una guerra mondiale anche no.
Quale parte di no alla no fly zone non ha capito?


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Lavrov parla di compromesso possibile. Che cambio di tono, a fine Febbraio parlavano di de-nazificazione e annullamento dell'UCraina. Qualcosa andato storto eh nelle operazioni militari speciali? Appena appena direi.



Ma una domanda. Quale pensavi fosse l' obiettivo di Putin? La conquista dell' Ucraina? Quando entri in guerra le spari( in tutti i sensi) per poi vederti riconosciuto al tavolo dei negoziati quello che chiedi( se vinci come Putin, mentre se perdi come Zelinsky ti attacchi alla no fly zone).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

*Delegazione russa: "Kiev ha dato disponibilità che l'Ucraina diventi come Austria e Svezia."*


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A nessuno frega nulla che entrino in UE, il problema è la NATO.
> Stesso discorso che valeva per Austria (per motivi ovviamente diversi) e Finlandia.


Io invece penso che interessi a tanti che entrino in ue.
Non devono entrare MAI nella nato e nell’ue


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ed è la stessa cosa che farei anche io. Se stai per annegare chiedi aiuto urlando a chi passa lì vicino (Polonia, quindi NATO) o ti stai zitto e affoghi senza neanche averci provato?



Chiedere aiuto è un conto, pretendere che gli altri affoghino insieme a me è leggermente diverso.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma una domanda. Quale pensavi fosse l' obiettivo di Putin? La conquista dell' Ucraina? Quando entri in guerra le spari( in tutti i sensi) per poi vederti riconosciuto al tavolo dei negoziati quello che chiedi( se vinci come Putin, mentre se perdi come Zelinsky ti attacchi alla no fly zone).


Ma infatti. Sono tutti convinti che voglia conquistare l’ucraina


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Delegazione russa: "Kiev ha dato disponibilità che l'Ucraina diventi come Austria e Svezia."*


Finalmente. È una cosa ottima da ogni punto di vista


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Delegazione russa: "Kiev ha dato disponibilità che l'Ucraina diventi come Austria e Svezia."*



Bene. Qualche spiraglio sembra esserci.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti. Sono tutti convinti che voglia conquistare l’ucraina



Devono essere le serrate partite a Risiko la sera a sortire questi effetti


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chiedere aiuto è un conto, pretendere che gli altri affoghino insieme a me è leggermente diverso.


Un worst case scenario di un'Ukraina sconfitta e totalmente annessa alla Russia (difficilissimo ma neanche impossibile) porterebbe un nemico che ha mire espansionistiche alle porte. Quello sì che sarebbe un dramma vero.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Delegazione russa: "Kiev ha dato disponibilità che l'Ucraina diventi come Austria e Svezia."*


Capiremo tutto da demilitarizzazione e mantenimento dell'attuale governo ucraino.
Se Putin acconsente a rinunciare a questi due punti, di fatto ammette di aver perso.


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti. Sono tutti convinti che voglia conquistare l’ucraina


Infatti l'obiettivo iniziale era un blitzkrieg su Kiev per rovesciare il governo. Se non è una conquista poco ci manca.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Marzo 2022)

È da un po' che dico che non ci sarà nessuna guerra nucleare etc.
Nel forum un pochino si tende a dramattizzare oltremisura ogni situazione, basta pensare al Covid e al mantra "non si tornerà mai più alla vita di prima" quindi che dire?
La luce alla fine del tunnel sembra esserci


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Devono essere le serrate partite a Risiko la sera a sortire questi effetti


Risiko o call of duty o total war su pc


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Un worst case scenario di un'Ukraina sconfitta e totalmente annessa alla Russia (difficilissimo ma neanche impossibile) porterebbe un nemico che ha mire espansionistiche alle porte. Quello sì che sarebbe un dramma vero.



Per me, per ora occorre fermare la guerra se si vuole pensare ad un futuro.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Devono essere le serrate partite a Risiko la sera a sortire questi effetti


o magari 20 anni di politica revanscista imperiale con svariate aggressioni e annessioni che bellamente per anni abbiamo ignorato e/o derubricato? Sai quando uno va in diretta nazionale a dire che l'Ucraina non ha una tradizione di sovranità ed è un errore di Lenin da smembrare qualche dubbio è lecito averlo. Anche perché tra Ucraina annessa e Ucraina stato fantoccio stile Bielorussia capirai cosa cambia.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Un worst case scenario di un'Ukraina sconfitta e totalmente annessa alla Russia (difficilissimo ma neanche impossibile) porterebbe un nemico che ha mire espansionistiche alle porte. Quello sì che sarebbe un dramma vero.


Però così parliamo del nulla. Quindi dopo una guerra disastrosa, Putin annette un territorio enorme e ingestibile con 40 milioni di persone che lo odiano. Manco in 100 pacifica la zona.
E poi cosa dovrebbe fare con le pezze al cool ? Invade le nazione nato? Come? Solo se usa la bomba atomica e cosa ottiene? 
non è un videogioco ragazzi


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Capiremo tutto da demilitarizzazione e mantenimento dell'attuale governo ucraino.
> Se Putin acconsente a rinunciare a questi due punti, di fatto ammette di aver perso.


Infatti non credo accetterà mai, almeno il mantenimento dell’attore al governo


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però così parliamo del nulla. Quindi dopo una guerra disastrosa, Putin annette un territorio enorme e ingestibile con 40 milioni di persone che lo odiano. Manco in 100 pacifica la zona.
> E poi cosa dovrebbe fare con le pezze al cool ? Invade le nazione nato? Come? Solo se usa la bomba atomica e cosa ottiene?
> non è un videogioco ragazzi



Ci si preoccupa di cosa potrebbe accadere in futuro e sfugge che c'è il rischio attuale di non avere futuro.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Infatti l'obiettivo iniziale era un blitzkrieg su Kiev per rovesciare il governo. Se non è una conquista poco ci manca.


Non c’entra nulla se mi consenti….
State immaginando cose che manco nel medioevo


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

Buone notizie, dai.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> o magari 20 anni di politica revanscista imperiale con svariate aggressioni e annessioni che bellamente per anni abbiamo ignorato e/o derubricato? Sai quando uno va in diretta nazionale a dire che l'Ucraina non ha una tradizione di sovranità ed è un errore di Lenin da smembrare qualche dubbio è lecito averlo. Anche perché tra Ucraina annessa e Ucraina stato fantoccio stile Bielorussia capirai cosa cambia.



La Storia e la geopolitica, per quanto ad alcuni facciano orrore,sono presenti e ineludibili e toccano tutte le grandi potenze, non solo quelle che a noi non piacciono.
Quando si capirà questi concetti credo che si potrà ragionare serenamente( ne dubito) su quanto accade.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> o magari 20 anni di politica revanscista imperiale con svariate aggressioni e annessioni che bellamente per anni abbiamo ignorato e/o derubricato? Sai quando uno va in diretta nazionale a dire che l'Ucraina non ha una tradizione di sovranità ed è un errore di Lenin da smembrare qualche dubbio è lecito averlo. Anche perché tra Ucraina annessa e Ucraina stato fantoccio stile Bielorussia capirai cosa cambia.


Su quello che ha detto sull’Ucraina ha perfettamente ragione. Questo non giustifica lo scempio che sta facendo…


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> non è un videogioco ragazzi


E' Putin stesso che si comporta come se fosse in un videogame. Tutte le sue guerre precedenti (impunite) parlano chiaro. Pensa che qualche tempo fa chiese addirittura a Lukashenko l'annessione della Bielorussia.


----------



## Simo98 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Delegazione russa: "Kiev ha dato disponibilità che l'Ucraina diventi come Austria e Svezia."*



Da ignorante di geopolitica mi sembra la soluzione migliore, a cui poi si accompagneranno garanzie di sicurezza per ambo le parti 
Ma la "denazificazione" e i nuovi territori conquistati?


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci si preoccupa di cosa potrebbe accadere in futuro e sfugge che c'è il rischio attuale di non avere futuro.


Esatto!
Questo non capisco. Ci si spaventa di cose future di cui la maggioranza inattuabili e non ci concentra sul gravissimo momento attuale. Impazzisco guarda


----------



## darden (16 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Capiremo tutto da demilitarizzazione e mantenimento dell'attuale governo ucraino.
> Se Putin acconsente a rinunciare a questi due punti, di fatto ammette di aver perso.


Ma infatti non accetterà mai la russia la neutralità stile Austria/Svezia, perchè alla fine loro l'esercito ce l'hanno. Poi rimane il punto Crimea e Donbass, che ci fai con quelle regioni? Secondo me questa della neutralità è ennesimo tentativo per far uscire Putin allo scoperto sugli obiettivi e motivazioni reali.

Io rimango della mia idea che a nessuno in Russia importi nulla dei russofoni in ucraina, di avere la NATO alle porte (cosa che già hanno) e sicuramente la NATO non andrebbe mai in offensiva su una Russia. Da quando esiste l'uomo le guerre si fanno per motivi economici e la Russia nonostante gas/petrolio non è una potenza economica mondiale. Avranno visto nell'ucraina la possibilità di guadagnarci in termini di risorse.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E' Putin stesso che si comporta come se fosse in un videogame. Tutte le sue guerre precedenti (impunite) parlano chiaro. Pensa che qualche tempo fa chiese addirittura a Lukashenko l'annessione della Bielorussia.



Proprio perché le guerre le ha iniziate e finite, Putin sull' argomento è più sul pezzo di tutti quanti. Ad essere nei videogame sono quelli che fanno i Rambo pensando di essere invincibili.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Delegazione russa: "Kiev ha dato disponibilità che l'Ucraina diventi come Austria e Svezia."*


sarebbe bello, ma devono trattare in contemporanea le sanzioni, altrimenti non possiamo stare tranquilli


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Da ignorante di geopolitica mi sembra la soluzione migliore, a cui poi si accompagneranno garanzie di sicurezza per ambo le parti
> Ma la "denazificazione" e i nuovi territori conquistati?



L' Crimea sarà riconosciuta come territorio russo mentre le repubbliche separatiste saranno riconosciute come indipendenti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Delegazione russa: "Kiev ha dato disponibilità che l'Ucraina diventi come Austria e Svezia."*



*Ancora i russi: "Lo status di neutralità è una questione non di primaria importanza, perché l’Ucraina ha già lo status di neutralità. È stato sui termini della neutralità che l’Ucraina si è ritirata dall’Unione Sovietica nel 1991, e lo status di neutralità è affermato nella dichiarazione di sovranità ucraina.
La questione chiave per noi è lo status della Crimea e del Donbass, così come una serie di questioni umanitarie, i diritti della popolazione russofona, lo status della lingua russa."*


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E' Putin stesso che si comporta come se fosse in un videogame. Tutte le sue guerre precedenti (impunite) parlano chiaro. Pensa che qualche tempo fa chiese addirittura a Lukashenko l'annessione della Bielorussia.


Ma cosa? Guerre nel suo territorio? Ci abbiamo fatto affari per 20 anni. Perché non è stato colpito quando era nessuno ed era debole? Perché faceva comodo.
La geopolitica e la storia esistono purtroppo e ti offrono casi del genere. E a volte c’è da pagare il conto. Nel suo pollaio fa il gallo. Che si metta a conquistare il mondo è una cosa che dite solo voi.
La guerra fredda 2.0 è palese. Il resto è follia utopistica che se dovesse accadere segnerà la sua fine


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esatto!
> Questo non capisco. Ci si spaventa di cose future di cui la maggioranza inattuabili e non ci concentra sul gravissimo momento attuale. Impazzisco guarda



Quando era necessario evitare di fare affari con Putin nessuno si preoccupava degli scenari futuri.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora i russi: "Lo status di neutralità è una questione non di primaria importanza, perché l’Ucraina ha già lo status di neutralità. È stato sui termini della neutralità che l’Ucraina si è ritirata dall’Unione Sovietica nel 1991, e lo status di neutralità è affermato nella dichiarazione di sovranità ucraina.
> La questione chiave per noi è lo status della Crimea e del Donbass, così come una serie di questioni umanitarie, i diritti della popolazione russofona, lo status della lingua russa."*


Quindi da questo traspare che il loro unico interesse sia crima e dombass. Non ci credo, o comunque non totalmente


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quando era necessario evitare di fare affari con Putin nessuno si preoccupava degli scenari futuri.


È sempre così. Ora fanno tutti i Rambo, i buoni sti della prima ora, quelli del Mulino Bianco.
Però quando c’era da fare affari con un criminale tutto bello no?


----------



## gabri65 (16 Marzo 2022)

Peccato, niente guerra nucleare.

Intanto, vabbè, noi faremo finta che si sia verificata veramente, vedendo esplodere i prezzi di tutto.

Sai quanto gliene frega ai nostri della guerra e del supporto all'Ucraina. Militarmente ne buscheremmo pure da un barcone migranti.

Scommetto che faremo decollare i caccia anche quando non si sparerà più un colpo, giusto per tenere alta la propaganda e fare fesso una volta di più il popoluccio.

Brutti schifosi.


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

*BASTA LITIGI TRA VOI.

COMMENTATE LE NOTIZIE E BASTA.*


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È sempre così. Ora fanno tutti i Rambo, i buoni sti della prima ora, quelli del Mulino Bianco.
> Però quando c’era da fare affari con un criminale tutto bello no?



Sappiamo bene che qualcuno citava Putin come esempio. 
Ora però auguriamoci solamente la fine della guerra.


----------



## Pungiglione (16 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non accetterà mai la russia la neutralità stile Austria/Svezia, perchè alla fine loro l'esercito ce l'hanno. Poi rimane il punto Crimea e Donbass, che ci fai con quelle regioni? Secondo me questa della neutralità è ennesimo tentativo per far uscire Putin allo scoperto sugli obiettivi e motivazioni reali.
> 
> Io rimango della mia idea che a nessuno in Russia importi nulla dei russofoni in ucraina, di avere la NATO alle porte (cosa che già hanno) e sicuramente la NATO non andrebbe mai in offensiva su una Russia. Da quando esiste l'uomo le guerre si fanno per motivi economici e la Russia nonostante gas/petrolio non è una potenza economica mondiale. *Avranno visto nell'ucraina la possibilità di guadagnarci in termini di risorse.*


Il discorso è esattamente questo, il governo ucraino aveva dato i diritti di estrazione delle materie prime alla Shell, scatenando l'ira dei russi. Questo più le ambizioni di occidentalizzarsi dell'Ucraina, più uno sbocco sul Mar Nero che storicamente la Russia ricerca da sempre ed ecco fatta la guerra. Come dici tu dei russofoni non interessa a nessuno e nemmeno della "minaccia" di attacco NATO, robe da fantascienza


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È sempre così. Ora fanno tutti i Rambo, i buoni sti della prima ora, quelli del Mulino Bianco.
> Però quando c’era da fare affari con un criminale tutto bello no?



Già, qui ipocrisia a gogò e parlo dell' occidente. Ci fanno gli affari con la Cina che non rispetta i diritti umani ma la Cina è buona quando ti permette i trattati di libero scambio o quando ti permette di delocalizzare le tue aziende creando il deserto qui. È buona fin quando non alza la testa come Putin. Allora diventano i super cattivi. Che fenomeni!


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Già, qui ipocrisia a gogò e parlo dell' occidente. Ci fanno gli affari con la Cina che non rispetta i diritti umani ma la Cina è buona quando ti permette i trattati di libero scambio o quando ti permette di delocalizzare le tue aziende creando il deserto qui. È buona fin quando non alza la testa come Putin. Allora diventano i super cattivi. Che fenomeni!


Beh come lo schifo che sta succedendo in Qatar per i mondiali. Però tutto bello e giusto no? Gli diamo pure i mondiali, ci sono interessi con cifre da capogiro. Chi se ne frega no?


----------



## Djici (16 Marzo 2022)

Ricapitolando :

1)La Russia si prende "ufficialmente" la Crimea. 
2) i 2 stati separatisti diventono indipendendi.
3) l'Ucraina non entrerà mai nella Nato.
4) l'Ucraina non entrerà mai nel UE
5) l'Ucraina diventa neutrale per sempre 
*6) magari tolgono pure l'esercito
*7) magari cambia pure il governo
8) gli occidentali tolgono tutte le sanzioni

E in compenso di tutto questo la Russia la smette di bombardare l'Ucraina.



Solo io trovo il tutto ridicolo?
Non e che la Russia vuole pure i danni per tutti i missili che ha dovuto mandare?

Oh comunque se sta bene a l'Ucraina a me va benissimo eh. 
Ma mi sembra folle che Putin possa avere tutto quello che chiedeva. O meglio, mi sembra folle che andiamo a dare tutto quello che vuole ad uno che decide di prendersi le cose con la forza.


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> a. Come dici tu dei russofoni non interessa a nessuno e nemmeno della "minaccia" di attacco NATO, robe da fantascienza


Amen


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh come lo schifo che sta succedendo in Qatar per i mondiali. Però tutto bello e giusto no? Gli diamo pure i mondiali, ci sono interessi con cifre da capogiro. Chi se ne frega no?



Gli Usa sono alleati dell' Arabia Saudita, storico finanziatore di terroristi di mezzo mondo, e poi ti dicono che combattono il terrorismo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora i russi: "Lo status di neutralità è una questione non di primaria importanza, perché l’Ucraina ha già lo status di neutralità. È stato sui termini della neutralità che l’Ucraina si è ritirata dall’Unione Sovietica nel 1991, e lo status di neutralità è affermato nella dichiarazione di sovranità ucraina.
> La questione chiave per noi è lo status della Crimea e del Donbass, così come una serie di questioni umanitarie, i diritti della popolazione russofona, lo status della lingua russa."*



Boh ragazzi, sarò io che in questi giorni sono pessimista come un gatto nero, ma ancora non mi fido di questi negoziati.


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando :
> 
> 1)La Russia si prende "ufficialmente" la Crimea.
> 2) i 2 stati separatisti diventono indipendendi.
> ...


"EH ma Zelensky sta chiedendo troppo, come si permette"


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Gli Usa sono alleati dell' Arabia Saudita, storico finanziatore di terroristi di mezzo mondo, e poi ti dicono che combattono il terrorismo


Questo mi fa allibire. Almeno essere obiettivi miseria ladra!


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non accetterà mai la russia la neutralità stile Austria/Svezia, perchè alla fine loro l'esercito ce l'hanno. Poi rimane il punto Crimea e Donbass, che ci fai con quelle regioni? Secondo me questa della neutralità è ennesimo tentativo per far uscire Putin allo scoperto sugli obiettivi e motivazioni reali.
> 
> Io rimango della mia idea che a nessuno in Russia importi nulla dei russofoni in ucraina, di avere la NATO alle porte (cosa che già hanno) e sicuramente la NATO non andrebbe mai in offensiva su una Russia. Da quando esiste l'uomo le guerre si fanno per motivi economici e la Russia nonostante gas/petrolio non è una potenza economica mondiale. *Avranno visto nell'ucraina la possibilità di guadagnarci in termini di risorse.*


Sono fattori concatenati.
Da un lato è il colpo di coda di un mondo che non esiste più, della velleità di potenza criptosovietica ancora annidata dell'establishment russo, del trauma geopolitico del crollo del gigante comunista, della storica percezione di insicurezza dei russi.
Dall'altro, è fame di risorsa.


----------



## Andris (16 Marzo 2022)

ops, come apro Ansa a lettere cubitali

*Zelensky rifiuta il modello austriaco o svedese di neutralità del Paese e vuole garanzie di sicurezza*


da essere un fantoccio incompetente questa persona sta arrivando al punto che va consegnata, viva o morta non è rilevante


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Boh ragazzi, sarò io che in questi giorni sono pessimista come un gatto nero, ma ancora non mi fido di questi negoziati.


Un gatto nero che vede questa situazione e da che personaggi é gestita si gratta i maroni pure lui.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono fattori concatenati.
> Da un lato è il colpo di coda di un mondo che non esiste più, della velleità di potenza criptosovietica ancora annidata dell'establishment russo, del trauma geopolitico del crollo del gigante comunista, della storica percezione di insicurezza dei russi.
> Dall'altro, è fame di risorsa.


Sono assolutamente d’accordo su questo punto di vista


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono fattori concatenati.
> Da un lato è il colpo di coda di un mondo che non esiste più, della velleità di potenza criptosovietica ancora annidata dell'establishment russo, del trauma geopolitico del crollo del gigante comunista, della storica percezione di insicurezza dei russi.
> Dall'altro, è fame di risorsa.



Il mondo che non esiste più sta prendendo a calci il mondo delle fate e degli unicorni.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ops, come apro Ansa a lettere cubitali
> 
> *Zelensky rifiuta il modello austriaco o svedese di neutralità del Paese e vuole garanzie di sicurezza*


Eccolo il santo!!! Ha chiesto la no fly zone? Rassicuratemi


----------



## Devil man (16 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando :
> 
> 1)La Russia si prende "ufficialmente" la Crimea.
> 2) i 2 stati separatisti diventono indipendendi.
> ...


Preferisci questo o la guerra atomica?
Oltre alla Russia anche l''Ucraina dovrebbe pagare i danni causati all'Europa da questo conflitto...non finirà qui perchè gli aiuti che ha avuto avranno un prezzo da saldare per anni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

*Comunicato ufficiale Ucraina:
"L'Ucraina rifiuta l'idea di una sua neutralità basata sul modello austriaco o svedese.
L'Ucraina è ora in uno stato di guerra diretta con la Russia. Pertanto, il modello può essere solo 'ucraino' .
Kiev vuole "garanzie di sicurezza assoluta" contro la Russia, in cui i firmatari si impegnino a intervenire a fianco dell'Ucraina in caso di aggressione."*


----------



## Swaitak (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale Ucraina:
> "L'Ucraina rifiuta l'idea di una sua neutralità basata sul modello austriaco o svedese.
> L'Ucraina è ora in uno stato di guerra diretta con la Russia. Pertanto, il modello può essere solo 'ucraino' .
> Kiev vuole "garanzie di sicurezza assoluta" contro la Russia, in cui i firmatari si impegnino a intervenire a fianco dell'Ucraina in caso di aggressione."*


ha ragione Putin a dire che non sono seri allora. 
A parte gli scherzi, io penso che i negoziatori cerchino davvero un dialogo costruttivo negli interessi del popolo Ucraino, poi però c'è Zelensky il frontman dell'occidente..


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale Ucraina:
> "L'Ucraina rifiuta l'idea di una sua neutralità basata sul modello austriaco o svedese.
> L'Ucraina è ora in uno stato di guerra diretta con la Russia. Pertanto, il modello può essere solo 'ucraino' .
> Kiev vuole "garanzie di sicurezza assoluta" contro la Russia, in cui i firmatari si impegnino a intervenire a fianco dell'Ucraina in caso di aggressione."*


Niente questo è andato.
Non ci sta proprio con la testa.
Più di così non si può fare. Si faccia sterminare. Sic transit gloria mundi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eccolo il santo!!! Ha chiesto la no fly zone? Rassicuratemi



La chiederà oggi direttamente al Congresso USA, nel pieno del negoziato.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Niente questo è andato.
> Non ci sta proprio con la testa.
> Più di così non si può fare. Si faccia sterminare. Sic transit gloria mundi



Se l' è cercata.


----------



## Devil man (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale Ucraina:
> "L'Ucraina rifiuta l'idea di una sua neutralità basata sul modello austriaco o svedese.
> L'Ucraina è ora in uno stato di guerra diretta con la Russia. Pertanto, il modello può essere solo 'ucraino' .
> Kiev vuole "garanzie di sicurezza assoluta" contro la Russia, in cui i firmatari si impegnino a intervenire a fianco dell'Ucraina in caso di aggressione."*


quello che chiede è di entrare nella Nato senza essere ufficialmente nella Nato....
si è bevuto il cervello...


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Il mondo che non esiste più sta prendendo a calci il mondo delle fate e degli unicorni.


Per carità... 
L'unico modello non occidentale davvero di successo è la Cina, ma solo perchè gli abbiamo dato in mano le chiavi della globalizzazione tecnologica.
Il resto sono paesi preda di continue guerre civili, apparati ultra corrotti, economie in rovina...
Tu faresti cambio con loro?


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale Ucraina:
> "L'Ucraina rifiuta l'idea di una sua neutralità basata sul modello austriaco o svedese.
> L'Ucraina è ora in uno stato di guerra diretta con la Russia. Pertanto, il modello può essere solo 'ucraino' .
> Kiev vuole "garanzie di sicurezza assoluta" contro la Russia, in cui i firmatari si impegnino a intervenire a fianco dell'Ucraina in caso di aggressione."*


È solo un pupazzo messo lì con uno scopo ben preciso


----------



## Swaitak (16 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> quello che chiede è di entrare nella Nato senza essere ufficialmente nella Nato....
> si è bevuto il cervello...


secondo me nemmeno lo chiede, quelle sono frasi da Social. 
E' l'occidente che glielo fa credere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> È solo un pupazzo messo lì con uno scopo ben preciso



Serviva dare respiro alle borse europee di stamattina, che sono schizzate tutte in alto per l'ottimismo.

Stasera riapriremo un nuovo topic sull'atomica e la guerra mondiale.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale Ucraina:
> "L'Ucraina rifiuta l'idea di una sua neutralità basata sul modello austriaco o svedese.
> L'Ucraina è ora in uno stato di guerra diretta con la Russia. Pertanto, il modello può essere solo 'ucraino' .
> Kiev vuole "garanzie di sicurezza assoluta" contro la Russia, in cui i firmatari si impegnino a intervenire a fianco dell'Ucraina in caso di aggressione."*



Niente,da solo proprio non ci arriva.
A questo punto bisognerà sperare che i russi sfondino a kiev.


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

SCADONO LE CEDOLE DI BOND RUSSI PER 117 MILIONI DI DOLLARI. SE LA RUSSIA NON PAGA SARA' DEFAULT (ma ha un mese esatto per onorare il debito)


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La chiederà oggi direttamente al Congresso USA, nel pieno del negoziato.


Perché non chiede durante i negoziati, di inserire l’anno fly zone nella costituzione Ucraina? 
Magari fa una bella grivnia commemorativa


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Se l' è cercata.


Se continua si. E alla fine mi importa poco, basta solo evitare una guerra mondiale


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per carità...
> L'unico modello non occidentale davvero di successo è la Cina, ma solo perchè gli abbiamo dato in mano le chiavi della globalizzazione tecnologica.
> Il resto sono paesi preda di continue guerre civili, apparati ultra corrotti, economie in rovina...
> Tu faresti cambio con loro?


Ovviamente nessuno lo farebbe.
Però mi chiedo sempre perché certe nazioni, certi popoli, non cambiano mai e sono storicamente sempre uguali, non si evolvono e non trovano pace. Chissà perché


----------



## Milo (16 Marzo 2022)

Per chi dice che è tutta colpa di zelensky (infatti è lui che sta invadendo, certo), non mi pare che gli ucraini siano scappati in Russia, questo vi dovrebbe far capire perché non si accetta di diventare russi (che sotto le righe è quello che vogliono i bugiardi russi).


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ops, come apro Ansa a lettere cubitali
> 
> *Zelensky rifiuta il modello austriaco o svedese di neutralità del Paese e vuole garanzie di sicurezza*
> 
> ...


L'eroe


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> È solo un pupazzo messo lì con uno scopo ben preciso


Non dite così che poi c’è gente che si offende.
L’apostolo Zelensky non può essere criticato


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Serviva dare respiro alle borse europee di stamattina, che sono schizzate tutte in alto per l'ottimismo.
> 
> Stasera riapriremo un nuovo topic sull'atomica e la guerra mondiale.


Oggi c'è pure il decreto sulle restrizioni, giornata piena di dildo 30+ per tutti


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Per chi dice che è tutta colpa di zelensky (infatti è lui che sta invadendo, certo), non mi pare che gli ucraini siano scappati in Russia, questo vi dovrebbe far capire perché non si accetta di diventare russi (che sotto le righe è quello che vogliono i bugiardi russi).
> 
> poi come sempre leggo continui attacchi a zelensky e quasi giustificare Putin, assurdo


Oggettivamente questo è un quadro di tua pura fantasia eh


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ops, come apro Ansa a lettere cubitali
> 
> *Zelensky rifiuta il modello austriaco o svedese di neutralità del Paese e vuole garanzie di sicurezza*
> 
> ...



Vuole essere come il Vaticano?


----------



## mabadi (16 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Eh sí perchè storicamente siamo dei grandi guerrafondai e abbiamo vinto ogni guerra in cui abbiamo partecipato


In realtà 2000 anni fa comandavamo noi il Sacro impero de Roma. Mai perso una battaglia, tranne l'ultima


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per carità...
> L'unico modello non occidentale davvero di successo è la Cina, ma solo perchè gli abbiamo dato in mano le chiavi della globalizzazione tecnologica.
> Il resto sono paesi preda di continue guerre civili, apparati ultra corrotti, economie in rovina...
> Tu faresti cambio con loro?



Forse non ci intendiamo. Io ho quotato un post dove dicevi che il mondo che non esiste più , criptosovietico,per spirito di revanscismo sta facendo il suo ultimo colpo di coda. Le grandi potenze fanno tutte così. Se non hanno un casus belli, se lo procurano per fare guerra. E per quanto riguarda i modelli è ovvio che preferisco la democrazia e i diritti( anche se su questa cosa ce ne sarebbero di cose da dire) ma di certo la guerra è un fenomeno connesso alla follia umana e per questo quasi inestirpabile.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non dite così che poi c’è gente che si offende.
> L’apostolo Zelensky non può essere criticato



Non si può dire che è inadatto?


----------



## nik10jb (16 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> SCADONO LE CEDOLE DI BOND RUSSI PER 117 MILIONI DI DOLLARI. SE LA RUSSIA NON PAGA SARA' DEFAULT (ma ha un mese esatto per onorare il debito)


Nonostante la situazione attuale se non riesce a pagare 117 milioni sono ridotti con le pezze al chiulo


----------



## mabadi (16 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vuole essere come il Vaticano?


Forse ho capito male io.
Non credo che dica no all'Ucraina neutrale, ma vuole garanzie che in caso di un attacco dei Russi, nonostante la neutralità, altri Stati siano obbligati a difenderli.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se continua si. E alla fine mi importa poco, basta solo evitare una guerra mondiale



Esatto. Se non fosse per chi paga le sue scelleratezze con la vita, a me fregherebbe poco.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ovviamente nessuno lo farebbe.
> Però mi chiedo sempre perché certe nazioni, certi popoli, non cambiano mai e sono storicamente sempre uguali, non si evolvono e non trovano pace. Chissà perché


Io una risposta per te la avrei, ma se la dico mi trovo la polizia che mi sfonda la porta in due minuti.
Meglio evitare, ma a buon intenditore...


----------



## Simo98 (16 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> In realtà 2000 anni fa comandavamo noi il Sacro impero de Roma. Mai perso una battaglia, tranne l'ultima



Gli antichi romani con noi non c'entrano una mazza


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Forse ho capito male io.
> Non credo che dica no all'Ucraina neutrale, ma vuole garanzie che in caso di un attacco dei Russi, nonostante la neutralità, altri Stati siano obbligati a difenderli.



In base a cosa dovrebbero essere *obbligati*?


----------



## Milo (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Oggettivamente questo è un quadro di tua pura fantasia eh



che l’invasore/pazzo è putin e non zelensky?

che zelensky si sta difendendo da un invasione e perché nessuno in Ucraina vuole avere a che fare con la Russia?

che nessun profugo scappa in Russia?


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Se non fosse per chi paga le sue scelleratezze con la vita, a me fregherebbe poco.


Idem.
Mi spiace molto per la gente che muore. E ad un certo punto ci vuole una decisione importante.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io una risposta per te la avrei, ma se la dico mi trovo la polizia che mi sfonda la porta in due minuti.
> Meglio evitare, ma a buon intenditore...


Puoi edulcorarla ? 
Vorrei davvero sapere che ne pensi?


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

LA RUSSIA RECLUTA PER L UKRAINA MILITARI DELL' OSSEZIA DEL SUD


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In base a cosa dovrebbero essere *obbligati*?


Alla santità di zelensky. Verrà assunto in cielo da vivo come la vergine Maria


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> che l’invasore/pazzo è putin e non zelensky?
> 
> che zelensky si sta difendendo da un invasione e perché nessuno in Ucraina vuole avere a che fare con la Russia?
> 
> che nessun profugo scappa in Russia?


Che qui si difenda Putin e si attacchi solo zelensky.
Vi siete convinti così perché non accettate che si possano avere pensieri propri sulla questione. Che criticare i possibili sbagli di Zelensky non assolve il pazzo russo. È avvilente doverlo ripetere ogni volta


----------



## Milo (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che qui si difenda Putin e si attacchi solo zelensky.
> Vi siete convinti così perché non accettate che si possano avere pensieri propri sulla questione. Che criticare i possibili sbagli di Zelensky non assolve il pazzo russo. È avvilente doverlo ripetere ogni volta



mi pare si critichi sempre qualsiasi cosa dica/faccia zelensky, vorrei capire cosa dovrebbe fare uno che sta subendo un invasione e il suo popolo non si sognerebbe mai di far parte della Russia a costo di combattere anche loro o di scappare in Europa. Come si dice, facile a parlare col cu.. degli altri


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che qui si difenda Putin e si attacchi solo zelensky.
> Vi siete convinti così perché non accettate che si possano avere pensieri propri sulla questione. Che criticare i possibili sbagli di Zelensky non assolve il pazzo russo. È avvilente doverlo ripetere ogni volta


2 anni di "o fai e pensi tutto come me o sei un mio nemico" hanno fatto bene presa


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Per chi dice che è tutta colpa di zelensky (infatti è lui che sta invadendo, certo), non mi pare che gli ucraini siano scappati in Russia, questo vi dovrebbe far capire perché non si accetta di diventare russi (che sotto le righe è quello che vogliono i bugiardi russi).



Ma se ti piace così tanto per me puoi anche farti il santino e mettertelo sul comodino

Ma qui, come ampiamente ripetuto fino allo sfinimento, ognuno è libero di pensarla come crede. Passare dai "mazzolatori" del green pass a tutti i costi, a quelli di Zelensky, anche no. Sopratutto se in ballo ci sono le sorti del mondo.

Ormai siamo al "Togli mascherina, metti bandierina".

Si torna on topic


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Puoi edulcorarla ?
> Vorrei davvero sapere che ne pensi?


Ci sono popoli che hanno determinate... caratteristiche.
Sono innestate nel loro patrimonio storico, culturale e, per certi versi, genetico (perchè quando interi continenti prendono una determinata direzione, il dubbio ti viene)
Alcune di queste caratteristiche non sono esattamente le migliori possibili per lo sviluppo di una società sana e matura. 

Ora, non sto qui a dire che ci siano popoli migliori o peggiori in senso assoluto (...), ma diciamo che alcuni popoli sanno adoperarsi meglio di altri per creare un ambiente sociale positivo per sè stessi e per chi gli sta intorno.
Altri, per diversi motivi, sembrano non esserne in grado.
L'argomento della colonizzazione non regge: ci sono diverse terre dove il colonizzatore non è mai arrivato in modo tangibile (es il cuore dell'africa nera) che sono rimaste, se possibile, ancor piu arretrate e sottosviluppate di quelle in cui il colonizzatore è passato (al netto dei gravi danni causati, innegabili). 

Ho cercato di chiarire al massimo che non intendo fare un discorso assurdo legato alla superiorità intrinseca di una razza per chissà quali meriti divini o storici, semplicemente mi limito a constatare certe tendenze storico-culturali che mi lasciano parecchio perplesso. 
Che poi discorsi come questo siano estremamente semplici da distorcere, purtroppo è un male dei nostri tempi causato dal fatto che in passato qualcuno ha detto e fatto porcherie talmente gravi da aver nuclearizzato qualsiasi forma di dibattito a riguardo.

Spero di essere stato chiaro.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> mi pare si critichi sempre qualsiasi cosa dica/faccia zelensky, vorrei capire cosa dovrebbe fare uno che sta subendo un invasione e il suo popolo non si sognerebbe mai di far parte della Russia a costo di combattere anche loro o di scappare in Europa. Come si dice, facile a parlare col cu.. degli altri


Se la cosa degenera il cu.. ce lo mettiamo tutti noi, un conto é aiutare, un conto é sacrificarsi. Onestamente in questi ultimi 2 anni ci siamo sacrificati pure troppo e prima di venir a parlare di DOVERI (non tu direttamente, preciso) attendo che vengano prima ristabiliti i miei diritti.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> mi pare si critichi sempre qualsiasi cosa dica/faccia zelensky, vorrei capire cosa dovrebbe fare uno che sta subendo un invasione e il suo popolo non si sognerebbe mai di far parte della Russia a costo di combattere anche loro o di scappare in Europa. Come si dice, facile a parlare col cu.. degli altri


È sempre il solito discorso.
Zelensky sta sbagliando e anche tanto. Cosa deve fare? Non trascinare il mondo intero in una guerra mondiale devastante. Più di quello che stiamo facendo non si può. Se ne deve fare una ragione e ad un certo punto dovrebbe capire quali sono le alternative. Quindi sarebbe il caso si concentrasse sui negoziati senza fare troppo lo splendido. Se poi decide di continuare, si faccia sterminare con tutto il suo popolo, che ti devo dire? Ma lo faccia solo, perché trascinarci in una guerra mondiale non ha senso


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> 2 anni di "o fai e pensi tutto come me o sei un mio nemico" hanno fatto bene presa


Mi spiace molto sai?
Ormai non si può più parlare normalmente.
Come col covid, o ti uniformi al 100% ad una linea di pensiero o sei un folle. Tristezza


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ci sono popoli che hanno determinate... caratteristiche.
> Sono innestate nel loro patrimonio storico, culturale e, per certi versi, genetico (perchè quando interi continenti prendono una determinata direzione, il dubbio ti viene)
> Alcune di queste caratteristiche non sono esattamente le migliori possibili per lo sviluppo di una società sana e matura.
> 
> ...


Che dirti trumpusconi,
Sono totalmente d’accordo con te. Su ogni parole di questo post sono d’accordo.
Alla fine, non puoi che pensare questo se ti metti a ragionare sulla storia, il presente e la cultura di certi popoli.
Io lo dico sempre, ne sono fermamente convinto, alcuni popoli non possono avere democrazia, non la capiscono, non sono portati e forse manco la vogliono. Ucraina, Bielorussia, Russia per stare in Europa, sono alcuni di questi popoli.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi spiace molto sai?
> Ormai non si può più parlare normalmente.
> Come col covid, o ti uniformi al 100% ad una linea di pensiero o sei un folle. Tristezza


Lo dicevo anche la scorsa settimana, si parla di voler aiutare e proteggere gli altri ma al tuo vicino di casa gli tireresti volentieri una molotov sull'auto. Se andassimo in guerra in questa situazione ci sarebbero 3 gruppi, 2 che si ammazzano a vicenda e il terzo che fa i balletti scemi su tiktok


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi spiace molto sai?
> Ormai non si può più parlare normalmente.
> Come col covid, o ti uniformi al 100% ad una linea di pensiero o sei un folle. Tristezza



Io credo che nessuno su questo forum giustifichi Putin e che tutti abbiano apprezzato l'eroica resistenza degli ucraini ma la guerra non può continuare in eterno nella speranza vana che l'occidente porti l'Ucraina alla vittoria.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> mi pare si critichi sempre qualsiasi cosa dica/faccia zelensky, vorrei capire cosa dovrebbe fare uno che sta subendo un invasione e il suo popolo non si sognerebbe mai di far parte della Russia a costo di combattere anche loro o di scappare in Europa. Come si dice, facile a parlare col cu.. degli altri



Perchè zelensky è l'unico che potrebbe stoppare la guerra,se solo scendesse dal piedistallo.
Putin che l'ha iniziata,non la può/vuole fermare fino a quando non raggiungerà tutti i suoi obiettivi militari e non.

E se noi davvero vogliamo fermare Putin,allora dovremo intervenire militarmente *=* centinaia/migliaia/milioni/miliardi di morti tra civili e non.
E questo passaggio zelensky proprio non lo vuole comprendere,dal momento che ancora una volta ha richiesto la no fly zone.
E' brutto da dire,ma 7 miliardi di persone non possono rischiare una guerra globale (magari anche nucleare) per l'ucraina.
Vogliono resistere ? Benissimo,ma non provino ad obbligare e spingere gli altri a parteciparvi.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Lo dicevo anche la scorsa settimana, si parla di voler aiutare e proteggere gli altri ma al tuo vicino di casa gli tireresti volentieri una molotov sull'auto. Se andassimo in guerra in questa situazione ci sarebbero 3 gruppi, 2 che si ammazzano a vicenda e il terzo che fa i balletti scemi su tiktok


Purtroppo questa è la realtà imbarazzante di oggi, soprattutto da noi in italia….


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo questa è la realtà imbarazzante di oggi, soprattutto da noi in italia….


Penso sia così anche da altre parti sai, diciamo che qui é tutto più amplificato perché i governi stessi spingono su odio, discriminazione e buttare tutto in caciara


----------



## sunburn (16 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non si può dire che è inadatto?


Io non seguivo quotidianamente la politica interna ucraina quindi non so dire se sia adatto o meno. Tuttavia non mi sembra particolarmente sensato criticare un capo di Stato perché cerca di difendere l’integrità territoriale e l’indipendenza del proprio Paese, che sono esattamente le funzioni base di un capo di Stato, oserei dire precondizioni per poter esercitare tutti gli altri poteri che gli vengono affidati.

A ogni modo, penso che si sopravvaluti il ruolo di Zelensky. Durante una guerra la politica conta sì, ma un ruolo preminente viene assunto dalle gerarchie militari le quali, evidentemente, non vogliono la resa alle condizioni della Russia, altrimenti avrebbero già tolto di mezzo il presidente. Detto in altre parole: non credo che militari e civili ucraini stiano combattendo perché vogliono bene a Zelensky e fanno tutto quello che lui dice.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Penso sia così anche da altre parti sai, diciamo che qui é tutto più amplificato perché i governi stessi spingono su odio, discriminazione e buttare tutto in caciara


Si è una cosa generalizzata ma da noi è veramente un porcaio.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io non seguivo quotidianamente la politica interna ucraina quindi non so dire se sia adatto o meno. *Tuttavia non mi sembra particolarmente sensato criticare un capo di Stato perché cerca di difendere l’integrità territoriale e l’indipendenza del proprio Paese, che sono esattamente le funzioni base di un capo di Stato, oserei dire precondizioni per poter esercitare tutti gli altri poteri che gli vengono affidati.*
> 
> A ogni modo, penso che si sopravvaluti il ruolo di Zelensky. Durante una guerra la politica conta sì, ma un ruolo preminente viene assunto dalle gerarchie militari le quali, evidentemente, non vogliono la resa alle condizioni della Russia, altrimenti avrebbero già tolto di mezzo il presidente. Detto in altre parole: non credo che militari e civili ucraini stiano combattendo perché vogliono bene a Zelensky e fanno tutto quello che lui dice.



Massimo rispetto per la tua opinione.
Per me, quando sei in una guerra che non puoi vincere con le tue forze forse - invece di pretendere aiuti che avrebbero conseguenze nefaste per tutto il mondo - bisognerebbe cercare di salvare il salvabile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

*Precipitato jet militare sulle montagne di Lecco. In salvo i piloti paracadutati.

Ancora da accertare le cause.*


----------



## Mika (16 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma figurarsi, non vinciamo una guerra dal 1300


La prima guerra mondiale l'abbiamo vinta


----------



## marcokaka (16 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Perche' ho la sensazione che all'itaglia non par vero e non vede l'ora di entare in guerra?



si si come no... ce lo possiamo permettere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

*Polonia: "Le delegazioni polacca, slovena e ceca sono tornate sane e salve nel nostro Paese dopo la visita a Kiev".*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Precipitato jet militare sulle montagne di Lecco. In salvo i piloti paracadutati.
> 
> Ancora da accertare le cause.*



L'aereo si sarebbe schiantato sul Monte Legnone, nella parte più a Nord del Lago di Como. Il modello è Alenia Aermacchi 346, utilizzato per addestramento avanzato. (Tg Com)


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il ministro degli esteri Lavrov conferma che sta per essere finalizzato un accordo tra Russia e Ucraina sullo stato di neutralità.
> 
> "Lo status neutrale dell'Ucraina è ora seriamente sul tavolo delle discussioni insieme, ovviamente, alle garanzie di sicurezza.
> Questo è esattamente ciò che ha chiesto il presidente Vladimir Putin a febbraio, in una delle sue conferenze stampa.
> ...


La strategia della Russia è banalmente una trappola.

Pretendere la smilitarizzazione di una Ucraina già deturpata e volerla assolutamente neutrale, mi sembra fin troppo logico che comporti una nuova successiva invasione.


----------



## sunburn (16 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Massimo rispetto per la tua opinione.
> Per me, quando sei in una guerra che non puoi vincere con le tue forze forse - invece di pretendere aiuti che avrebbero conseguenze nefaste per tutto il mondo - bisognerebbe cercare di salvare il salvabile.


Ma tu ragioni dal tuo, che poi è anche il mio e il nostro di occidentali, punto di vista: non vogliamo “rogne” e la strada più rapida per non averle è una resa senza condizioni dell’Ucraina.
Però io non pretendo, né avrei diritto di farlo, che l’Ucraina si immoli per te, me e noi.
Putin ha cercato e sta cercando di seminare il panico nell’opinione pubblica con la storia dell’atomica e la prima volta che l’ho sentito me la son fatta sotto anche io. Ma, razionalmente, non esiste un motivo valido per scatenare un olocausto nucleare. Nemmeno tirare un paio di missili sul Cremlino(o sulla Casa Bianca) lo sarebbe. Quindi, son d’accordo che si debba evitare l’escalation, ma il fatto che nulla possa giustificare un olocausto nucleare implica anche che, dal punto di vista di Putin, ogni motivo può essere “valido”. E, se così è, non possiamo farci proprio nulla.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Precipitato jet militare sulle montagne di Lecco. In salvo i piloti paracadutati.
> 
> Ancora da accertare le cause.*


Vediamo se arrivano a dire che é stato abbattuto dai russi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> L'aereo si sarebbe schiantato sul Monte Legnone, nella parte più a Nord del Lago di Como. Il modello è Alenia Aermacchi 346, utilizzato per addestramento avanzato. (Tg Com)



Pare sia andato in avaria proprio dopo un test intensivo di addestramento.

Non c'è bisogno che ci bombardino, i nostri aerei prendono fuoco da soli...


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se arrivano a dire che é stato abbattuto dai russi


No fly zone?


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pare sia andato in avaria proprio dopo un test intensivo di addestramento.
> 
> Non c'è bisogno che ci bombardino, i nostri aerei prendono fuoco da soli...


che figuraccia…


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

*La Germania stronca la richiesta della Polonia di una missione di pace "armata":

"Nessun militare e nessun elemento del personale della Nato dovrà entrare in Ucraina. Su questo abbiamo una chiara linea rossa".*


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pare sia andato in avaria proprio dopo un test intensivo di addestramento.
> 
> Non c'è bisogno che ci bombardino, i nostri aerei prendono fuoco da soli...



Ma come già detto, i russi con l'esercito italiano non hanno bisogno manco delle pallottole.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Precipitato jet militare sulle montagne di Lecco. In salvo i piloti paracadutati.
> 
> Ancora da accertare le cause.*



La putenza militare itagliana che spezza le reni alla Russia.

Ma statevene buoni, dai retta.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Germania stronca la richiesta della Polonia di una missione di pace "armata":
> 
> "Nessun militare e nessun elemento del personale della Nato dovrà entrare in Ucraina. Su questo abbiamo una chiara linea rossa".*


Dai che FORSE qualcuno ha iniziato a collegare il cervello alla bocca


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No fly zone?


Vista la situazione mi aspetto di tutto


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Germania stronca la richiesta della Polonia di una missione di pace "armata":
> 
> "Nessun militare e nessun elemento del personale della Nato dovrà entrare in Ucraina. Su questo abbiamo una chiara linea rossa".*


Oh meno male che c’è ancora qualcuno che ragiona.
Sanzionare immediatamente queste nazioni rambo se contravvengono


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La putenza militare itagliana che spezza le reni alla Russia.
> 
> Ma statevene buoni, dai retta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

*Come anticipato stamattina, Zelesnky fa richiesta esplicita di no fly zone al Congresso USA, citando le Twin towers e Pearl Harbour.

"Abbiamo bisogno di voi, del vostro aiuto. Abbiamo bisogno di una no-fly zone. E' troppo da chiedere? Allora abbiamo bisogno di sistemi di difesa aerei e di velivoli. Vi ricordo Pearl Harbour e l'11 settembre, il nostro paese sta vivendo lo stesso, ogni giorno, in questo momento. La russia ha trasformato il cielo ucraino in una fonte di morte per migliaia di persone".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

Morto uno dei piloti italiani.

Pazzesco, basta avvicinarsi alla guerra anche solo con un addestramento, e già arrivano i morti.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> mi pare si critichi sempre qualsiasi cosa dica/faccia zelensky, vorrei capire cosa dovrebbe fare uno che sta subendo un invasione e il suo popolo non si sognerebbe mai di far parte della Russia a costo di combattere anche loro o di scappare in Europa. Come si dice, facile a parlare col cu.. degli altri


Zelensky fa quello che fa chiunque si ritrovi aggredito: chiede aiuto. Certo, mi pare di capire che gli ucraini hanno un po' questa mistica del sacrificio ad ogni costo...ma non posso biasimare chi si ritrova a fare valutazioni sotto i bombardamenti. Chiaramente noi oltre le sanzioni non possiamo andare, o sarebbe la fine (ammesso che il processo non sia ormai innescato...cosa ha realmente in mente Putin nessuno lo sa, ma ascoltando lui o Dugin così tranquillo non sarei).


----------

